# What you guys think of this unit?



## zwiller (Feb 21, 2018)

I will soon attempting to convert the missus to SV.  I am already sold but she is the picky one.  She loves beef so at least I have that going for me.  I am looking at trying this one: Main reason is that it resembles a crock pot and wife loves hers...  There's is actually a few that look EXACTLY like a crock but no circulation...  There is no way I will get away with the stick style/rubbermaid container/towels etc.   Any thoughts or input appreciated.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 21, 2018)

I know you said you'd never get away with a stick style, but I wouldn't want to be limited on the size of item I was putting in the water. Having a unit such as the one you shared would limit that. If you can talk her into it, I'd recommend a stick style. Easier storage also. Best of luck.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 21, 2018)

Not sure why you are opposed to a stick style SV. They are more versatile IMHO. I can use it in my 8 quarts pot, 25 quart cooler, 5 gallon bucket or in my sink when making cheese. When done I use the cooler to store it in along with a few other items.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 21, 2018)

That thing is bigger than a 7 qt full size crock pot. BUT----- a stick you could use in a 32qt canning kettle. :)


----------



## meatsweats86 (Feb 21, 2018)

I've got the Anova Sous Vide and it works like a charm. I like that I can put it on different size pots. Much easier to transport too!


----------



## lantern (Feb 21, 2018)

I wouldn't get this unit considering that you are trying to convince your wife. The reasons being that this unit is relatively LARGE and will remain so even when you are not using it and going by the reviews it has a tendency to rust after its easily scratched coating becomes compromised and it takes a little rocking side to side to get air out of the unit to stop a buzzing noise WHILE also having less than waterproofed electronics.

I know the group is pushing for the stick style even though you said she wouldn't go for it, but it IS the very best versatile option and stows away extremely easily.


I THINK your best option is to get a stick unit BUT, look for a very nice container to make it look less like you are going all Frankenstein on her with your cooking. OR, simply cook in your high sided pots on the stove and it will look like it always does when you cook. Also.....using the stove gets the water up to temp way faster. ;)


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 21, 2018)

If the looks of a stick cooker are going to be offensive to the misses why not just move your setup out to the garage, basement, shed, laundry room or spare room then set her crock pot on the counter so she has some eye candy.

If my wife were that picky I let her do her own cookin'.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Feb 21, 2018)

Like others have said...I will try to sway you to the stick style.  I have the Anova with a 12qt Rubbermaid container.  I also bought a “sleeve” and a lid to make it look a little better.

The container is also good if you brine things...chicken, turkey, bacon etc.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2018)

I totally agree with the others.
Go with the stick style, I have 2 of them!
Al


----------



## weedeater (Feb 22, 2018)

Swiller,  I’m with everybody else and would try to convince you to get a stick type unit.  I have the Anova and Love it.  Counter space is at a premium at our house and I usually SV in the garage.  The wife Loves the food out of the SV but is not fond of something sitting on the counter for 24 hours or more. The stick unit also allows for more versatility on size of meat products in the bath.  I can cook multiple things in my cooler mod at the same time.

Weedeater


----------



## zwiller (Feb 23, 2018)

Ok ok ok...  You guys like the stick. :D  I get the points on versatility of vessel size and storage but what in the heck are you guys cooking that needs such the large capacity?  It’s not totally my wife…  I am just not impressed by the stick.  Honestly, we have like 4 crocks and I could hack one...  

Wife is no idiot and actually a great cook and also a professional (school).  In her defense, I did plenty of stupid stuff years ago that warrant her conservatism.  Rethinking it and might try the VonChef one that is $65.  I would totally be doing the Hamilton Beach one if it circulated and was a little bigger.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 23, 2018)

I also discourage the clip type mounts and would go for one with a wide/removable/adjustable height mount like the Anova series SV sticks. The wide mount is nice as it further diversifies usage by being able to clip onto thin walled vessels like stock pots and also the wider things like the divider in your kitchen sink. If ever decide cheese and or yogurt making is something you'd like to try the SV cooker in the sink is a life saver. Also with a removable mount you can use it in a cooler lid or if you want to use in a shallow pot the height adjustability is nice. 

Just trying to help you get the most versatility and bang for your buck.


----------



## lantern (Feb 24, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Ok ok ok...  You guys like the stick. :D  I get the points on versatility of vessel size and storage but what in the heck are you guys cooking that needs such the large capacity?  It’s not totally my wife…  I am just not impressed by the stick.  Honestly, we have like 4 crocks and I could hack one...
> .



You are on a BBQ board and ask what we are cooking that needs that much room? LOL!!! 

In all seriousness though I have done prime rib, spare ribs and a packer brisket. All three of those require quite the big vat of water. Also, the sous vide is just as useful to me as a warmer and is a fantastic food holder for those turds that like to arrive fashionably late to your party.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 26, 2018)

baseballguy99 said:


> View attachment 354759
> 
> 
> Like others have said...I will try to sway you to the stick style.  I have the Anova with a 12qt Rubbermaid container.  I also bought a “sleeve” and a lid to make it look a little better.
> ...



Baseballguy, you need a trip to Trader Joe's and get some 2 buck Chuck for that lonely wine rack. :eek:;):)

At first glance, I thought it was a cord jumble. LOL!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 26, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I totally agree with the others.
> Go with the stick style, I have 2 of them!
> Al



Al, Curious as to why you have two?
They look like a great way to go...

https://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker/


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 26, 2018)

I have two Anova Precision Cooker "sticks" and very limited counter space... And limited cabinet space. The sticks made more sense for me. I can choose the vessel size and when I take them to my friend's house T
they are less cumbersome and bulky. They are multitaskers. Keeping foods warm, cooking foods long term and short term, and whatever my co-worker has been doing with my 2nd one for the last week. Sometimes it is just better to own two.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 26, 2018)

YelojktBob said:


> I have two Anova Precision Cooker "sticks" and very limited counter space... And limited cabinet space. The sticks made more sense for me. I can choose the vessel size and when I take them to my friend's house T
> they are less cumbersome and bulky. They are multitaskers. Keeping foods warm, cooking foods long term and short term, and whatever my co-worker has been doing with my 2nd one for the last week. Sometimes it is just better to own two.



LOL! I feel for you.
I was making a toy box for a granddaughter for Christmas one year.
Our SIL needed to borrow a sander to refinish their staircase. It was gone long enough (3 weeks) that I bought an air driven ROS to replace it for my project.
That was a Win-Win. Nobody borrows my air driven sanders. They don't want to borrow the 7 HP air compressor to run it.
Hope you get your Sue Veed back in working order... :confused:


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Al, Curious as to why you have two?
> They look like a great way to go...
> 
> https://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker/



I have 2 because there are times that I'm SV'ing 2 different foods at different temps.
For instance, corn on the cob cooks at 183, while my eye of round is cooking at 132.
Al


----------



## lantern (Feb 28, 2018)

And THAT'S why it's bad for my wallet to read this stuff. Now I need AT LEAST one extra Anova! I had never even thought of doing multiple meats and veggies. SMDH!!


----------



## Braz (Feb 28, 2018)

Al, corn on the cob S/V? You have piqued my interest. We grow corn in Indiana.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ever take a bath and notice the water cools down quite quickly in the tub. Anybody ever consider rigging up their Anova in the bath tub to make a poor mans hot tub to help keep a nice warm consistent 104° bath or would you risk getting shocked? Asking for a friend obviously!!!!!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## dr k (Mar 2, 2018)

zwiller said:


> View attachment 355900


HaHa!  I see the tv but where's the toaster and hair dryer?  I remember that episode with the built in garbage disposal drain.  HaHa!


----------



## dr k (Mar 2, 2018)

meatsweats86 said:


> Ever take a bath and notice the water cools down quite quickly in the tub. Anybody ever consider rigging up their Anova in the bath tub to make a poor mans hot tub to help keep a nice warm consistent 104° bath or would you risk getting shocked? Asking for a friend obviously!!!!!


It's not a submersible water pump, sump pump or aerator so no way!  Kinda like balancing a toaster on your head while bathing in a tub.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 2, 2018)

I think in order to use a SV stick in a tub you've got to dismantle the latch hasp from the auxiliary drainage line.  :D  In all seriousness, I doubt the stick is powerful enough.


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 5, 2018)

My wife has an old slow cooker that is a bbase (the heating unit) and a separate metal pot. _  use the pot and my stick type sv unit.  The sv unit is a KITCHEN GIZMO brand, less than a hundred dollars.  works great._


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

Seems I'm the only one who likes the whole water bath machine.
I got the "Sous Vide Supreme":
My main reason was because our kitchen in this Log Home is very small. Every drawer & every cabinet is stuffed tight.
We even have Kitchen things in another room & in a closet. So I got the Sous Vide Supreme, because it's neat Stainless Steel appearance looks nice sitting on the counter & very handy right next to the Kitchen Sink. We can fill, empty, and clean it without having to carry it. I can fill it with our flex hose sink sprayer. Easy-Peasy.

Another Plus is since it needs no circulator it makes ZERO Noise, but keeps the water heated to within 0.5° of my setting.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Mar 5, 2018)

Bear, I got the idea of "water ovens" from you.  The SVS looks nice just a little too much for me to spend yet.  Do you feel limited my the size?  If I can make some killer roast beef that would be great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Bear, I got the idea of "water ovens" from you.  The SVS looks nice just a little too much for me to spend yet.  Do you feel limited my the size?  If I can make some killer roast beef that would be great.



Nothing wrong with the sticks.
My Tiny Kitchen made me get the Sous Vide Supreme. Price was a bit high, but the thing is Awesome.
The size is fine, except it could be a little higher (Deeper). Many things I have to put in the rack laying flat, because if I try to stand them up on edge, a small amount would be out of the water.

And like I mentioned---No Noise, and I don't have to keep things away from a circulator.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Mar 5, 2018)

Unfortunately, my wife has become vary protective of her counter space. Hence, a stick style sous vide and a lot of putting other things away when not in actual use. When we designed the house she planned the kitchen around the pots, pans and appliances already in the arsenal but did not plan for new stuff. And, I like new stuff.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Seems I'm the only one who likes the whole water bath machine.
> I got the "Sous Vide Supreme":
> My main reason was because our kitchen in this Log Home is very small. Every drawer & every cabinet is stuffed tight.
> We even have Kitchen things in another room & in a closet. So I got the Sous Vide Supreme, because it's neat Stainless Steel appearance looks nice sitting on the counter & very handy right next to the Kitchen Sink. We can fill, empty, and clean it without having to carry it. I can fill it with our flex hose sink sprayer. Easy-Peasy.
> ...



Not so Bear.
I like my crackpot method. And so far, I've never seen my little buddy more eager for his dinner.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

meatsweats86 said:


> Ever take a bath and notice the water cools down quite quickly in the tub. Anybody ever consider rigging up their Anova in the bath tub to make a poor mans hot tub to help keep a nice warm consistent 104° bath or would you risk getting shocked? Asking for a friend obviously!!!!!



I don't take baths. I take showers.
I don't want to marinade in my BO or the dirt I've collected.
I want it washed away.

"What aftersave is that?"
"Oh, you like it? It's Ode de la toe jam, with a hint of crotch sweat and underarm perfumes. From my bath." LOL! :confused: :D

Our home has a Jacuzzi tub. The only one I know to have used it was a BIL. We go sit in in the dam spa on the pool with the Grandkids. Below body temperature. Don't want to damage anything.
I tell them to not spit water. Because, and I explain that water has been on their bottoms. Puts the kibosh on getting water in their mouths. :p


----------

